# Audi Mk3 problems and cost of maintenance ?



## Cryptonious (May 13, 2019)

Hello people, i have already asked a few questions in mk2 forum but i would also like some first-hand information from owners of mk3.

1.) Are there any official problems that early mk3's has that i should be wary of ?
2.) how is maintenance cost compared to mk2 models ? should i consider this when deciding between mk2 and mk3 ? (i would like to own a car with lower maintenance costs ofcourse)
3.) what would you recommend to get, late mk2 model (2013) for around 15k or early mk3 (2015) for around 20k ? is it worth the price difference ? (i love the design of mk3 and virtual cockpit)

Thank you for your insight.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi,

1. Aside from the infamous frozen windows which is a universal thing as opposed to early vs late, there were issues with the super sport seats separating. There was a warranty fix. If any car you're looking at has them make sure it's done as the fix involved a new airbag so would be costly to sort yourself. Early ones also had noisy rear suspension top mounts, also a warranty job, again it'd be worth checking out. Earlier TTS (and possible lower output petrol engines) had water pumps that leaked, should have been done on warranty again.

2. Anything over 3 years old will be on the Audi fixed price service menu which can be competitive against local independents depending on where you live. Worth bearing in mind, the older the car the more likely it's going to need some work particular suspension components and brake discs/pads and so on.

3. I've not owned a Mk2 or driven one for that matter but when it's been discussed on here before those who made the move prefer the mk3 and suggest it's a much better car all round. If you love the look of the mk3 then it's probably worth discounting the mk2 as you might always wish you'd just gone mk3 in the first place.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I totally agree....
I would definitively go for the MK3


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

Having had a mk2 and 2 mk3, all new I prefer the mk3. In my opinion the styling is better on the mk3 and the interior is a massive step up. As a previous poster said the super sport seats can be an issue, on my 2016 car they were "fixed" twice. Can't say I have noticed any difference in maintenance or running costs.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Having owned both the interior and switches etc look dated in a Mk2.The Mk3 is far more modern all round and worth the extra.


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

Have owned both as well and though I prefer the looks of the mk2, the mk3 is superior in every other aspect.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I owned both a mk2 TTS and TT RS from new and am now on my second mk3 TTS. Mk3 has proven to be cheaper to run and in every respect, a step on from the mk2. My current Black Edition has cost me £190 in servicing costs for the first year of ownership, that's 24,000 miles. Fuel economy, when compared to my mk 2 TTS? Way better and the mk3 TTS is I'd say as quick, if not quicker than my mk2 TT RS! All in all, the mk3 is cheaper to run, better looking, faster and better, well, everything really. Oh issues with the cars? Almost nothing. Just gremlins with the VD in the mk3, like everyone has had and on the mk2 I had a misfire issue with the TTS, which was sparkplugs. Great cars and I do big mileages...


----------



## Cryptonious (May 13, 2019)

Thank you for your insight guys, now im strongly leaning to mk3 since alot of you recommended it as being superior in every aspect. Also i have way lower budget that @Mark Pred mentioned he spends, im looking into used standard mk3 models (not S or RS) for around 20k and hope to spend as little as possible on a car (regular services and running costs) since i dont have such big income as some of you here has. Is TT in comparison to other car brands (VW, fiat, skoda, bmw,...) more expensive to have - not considering the initial purchase price ? do you guys have any idea on this?


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

The petrol models are quite thirsty. If economy is important, seriously consider a diesel model.


----------



## Cryptonious (May 13, 2019)

cliveju said:


> The petrol models are quite thirsty. If economy is important, seriously consider a diesel model.


I dont think diesel is a good idea for me, since i do 80% of driving in short commutes (my job is 10min away), thats why im looking more into tfsi models


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

The mk2 is starting to look it's age against more modern vehicles now.
The mk3 TTS is the first Audi I have ever decided to hang on to. It just keeps me smiling every day.
Loads of things that annoy be about it but in the bigger picture the best car i've ever owned.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Ive had Mk 1, 4 years, Mk 2, 5 years, Mk 3, 3 years and counting.
Mk 3, best car I've ever owned. So far only oil change and brake fluid change and a set of tyres ands a pair of windscreen wipers otherwise totally fault free.
Mk2 fortunately had Audi insurance to cover a new gearbox, air con unit, warped discs and other more minor problems. Fortunately even out of warranty dealer was very obliging.
Dont even ask about Mk1 [smiley=bigcry.gif] Still loved it though.


----------



## Saco (Feb 29, 2016)

Had a mk2 for 6 years followed by mk3 TT for 2 years and now mk3 TTS (currently 1 year) and difference between the two is significant - mk3 every day but TTS if you can afford it. I even swallowed the £450 tax per year as I loved the car so much.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

you lucky UK guys.... here in italy TTS yearly road tax is 1491 £.... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]



Saco said:


> Had a mk2 for 6 years followed by mk3 TT for 2 years and now mk3 TTS (currently 1 year) and difference between the two is significant - mk3 every day but TTS if you can afford it. *I even swallowed the £450 tax per year *as I loved the car so much.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

kevin#34 said:


> you lucky UK guys.... here in italy TTS yearly road tax is 1491 £.... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am intrigued. How much is the Bollo for a TTRS 294KW? Tried to run an enquiry with Agenzia Entrate but they want to know the registration number. Thanks


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

the Italian super-bollo taxation is 20 eur par each kW exceeding the 185 kw threshold, thus 294-185=209 x 20 (=2180 eur), then you have to add the tax for the initial 185 kw.... TT-RS yearly fee is therefore around 3020 eur (with slight variation, depending on the region of residence)
[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

